# Thinking about the Compak E8 OD or the Ceado E37S



## abs (Oct 27, 2016)

I currently have a Mazzer SJ and R58. I would like some feedback from anyone who owns any of these grinders regarding any difference in extracting the full potential of beans in terms of flavour notes?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I think you will find them similar/same when used properly and fully purged between shots. The issues are more ones of convenience, size and usability.....where I think the Ceado beats the Compak by a considerable margin.

P.S. This assumes the Compak does not have misaligned burrs....with the design/construction of the Ceado, this is not such a problem.


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

I've recently gone from SJ to E37S and its great - massive improvement on convenience and taste.


----------



## Split Shot (Sep 24, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> This assumes the Compak does not have misaligned burrs....


Do you mind if I ask what reservation you have about the Compak burr system? The newer grinders (Parrallel System) seem pretty uncompromising on alignment to me. Thanks.


----------

